# Coquina Shells Instead Of Beads?



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Just had a little idea brought upon from my first time fishing an area with Coquina Clams.. What if you poke a hole in the old shell and use it as an attractor like a bead? Then bait your hook with Clam!

Not sure if it'll make a dramatic difference, but I don't think it'll hurt lol


----------



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Use a live one to double as a scented attractant?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm if I can poke a hole through a live one it'll be better to put him on the hook shank?


----------



## Element (Nov 1, 2012)

Why not? Some people go out of their way to use beads that match the shells.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

While we are on this subject of beads and such, when I make my leaders I put one 8mm faceted plastic bead on them, I use all different colors. I surf fish with these in the Sept./ Oct. time frame in N. Carolina using live, filleted or cut finger mullet, hoping for a red drum. Do you think these beads are a hindrance for drum ?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

poppop1 - I don't think beads are a hindrance for Red Drum, I think they definitely help, Sometimes - especially when fishin for slots - I see a lot of Slots and yearling Drum caught while Mullet and Pompano fishin with Beads - I caught a small slot (21 inches) on a pink beaded Rig yesterday on Ramp 49 - River


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

maybe if I can get out this weekend I'll see if I can find some and try to make a rig.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

When I was hanging onto my cinder block with snorkle and mask, I would observe Pompano pick up objects; including Coquina Clams; taste them and if edible, crush them and eat them.

I use beads in all colors on my rigs. You never can tell! I also use 'floatees'.

I fish for Black Drum with clams in the shell. Using a drill, I make a hole through the shell for the hook. Sometimes freezing them helps!

Just before casting it out. I 'smack it with a hammer to crack the shell to release the juices. It works well; bringing in them from far away. JMHO C2


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

can someone post a pic of a rig with the beads on it?


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

surfmom said:


> can someone post a pic of a rig with the beads on it?


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

hah while researching coquina clams I found this
Coquina: Tasty Tiny Clam
http://www.eattheweeds.com/coquina-tasty-tiny-clam/
theres a also recipes for sand fleas(mole crabs) Im going to try this!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i would think that the shell would somewhat be like a spinning blade such as you see on some flounder rigs, i think it might work try it and post up a report for us...


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

@ Surfmom

I also stumbled on a recipie for Coquina Clam Spaghetti http://www.italiantraditionalrecipes.com/spaghetti-with-coquina-clams-bean-clams/

I'm also thinking about what kinda tool would work to poke a hole in the clam shell to get the line through it.. Split Ring Pliers would probably work but I don't have any :/


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Clams*



Vinnx said:


> @ Surfmom
> I'm also thinking about what kinda tool would work to poke a hole in the clam shell to get the line through it.. Split Ring Pliers would probably work but I don't have any :/


I drill the hole with a high speed drill. I also will sometimes freeze them to facilitate the drilling. C2


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I did the Coquina broth omg so good, instructions listed under recipes


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Charlie2 said:


> I drill the hole with a high speed drill. I also will sometimes freeze them to facilitate the drilling. C2


that was for Vinnx I believe. BTW I opened up one of them and hooked it, it stayed on pretty well but didnt have any bites, may still be too cold here, because I also had a couple of live sand fleas and nary a nibble!


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Alright, I didn't get a chance to head to the beach to find Coquina's so I found some small Angel Wings laying around the house and rigged it up to see how it would look.. The Angel Wings are really thick you need to use a drill to poke holes in it, I think the Coquina might be a little thinner and smaller and easier to drill plus more colorful. Anyways about half an inch up the hook is an simple overhand knot and a bead to keep the shell from sliding too far down and potentially blocking the hook from setting. 

But that's the idea, since Pompano are visual feeders I'm thinking the clam shell will catch they're eye and bring em closer to the piece of shrimp or clam strip on the hook.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

that looks great.


----------

